# Starting DOS games



## cragwoody (Jun 4, 2000)

When I go into dos mode and try to run an old game (FIFA) I get a error : Abnormal termination : Memory protection fault

Any help would be welcome


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Some games require a full reboot into DOS mode with special settings.

Are you doing a Shutdown to DOS or just clicking on the MSDOS prompt icon?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
5/20 new, unlimited, pay to surf site added
5/21 added interactive story site - it's fun!
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cragwoody (Jun 4, 2000)

I reboot into DOS using the following config $ autoexec commands
config
DOS=HIGH,UMB
Device=C:\WINDOWS\Himem.Sys
autoexec
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\MSBOB\;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\JKD1.22\BIN
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 H5 P330 T6

I have also tried booting into dos without these command lines. 

Does this provide any help ???
Thanks


----------



## rogers55 (Mar 25, 2000)

Cragwoody,

This error is seen in some other games if configuration or saved game files are corrupt, DOS mouse driver is incompatible, or files are read-only.
You might get read-only files if you used Windows to copy the game from a CD-ROM rather than installing it.
Or, you could get an American football game instead of FIFA and have a whole new set of errors.

Regards,
Roger


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

You may want to try adding the following to the config.sys

device=c:\windows\emm386.exe noems

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

6/6 added pay for home page site - nothing to install!
5/20 new, unlimited, pay to surf site added
5/21 added interactive story site - it's fun!
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

